# Jet Li - Movie Twin Warriors is great!



## MinnieMin (Sep 14, 2002)

Just finished watching "Twin Warriors" with Jet Li.  It was great, no wonder it's been on Netflix's waiting list for several months.  
If you like Shaolin Temple, Iron Monkey, or Crouching Tiger -- , you surely will love this one.   Jet Li was awesome in this movie!!!


Min


----------



## Kirk (Sep 15, 2002)

Sounds great, thanks for the info!


----------



## MinnieMin (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Sounds great, thanks for the info! *



Kirk, You got to see this movie if you haven't.  Trust me!
My husband doesn't like MA movie in general, but he really likes this one.   I normally watch MA movies (DVD) with myself,  but he watched this movie with me after he saw a little of it, and he wanted to see the whole movie.    He loved it!   That's why I posted this one; if he likes it, you guys will be absolutely love it.

Min


----------



## Kirk (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



too funny!  i've been building up my DVD collection of MA movies
too!  (fist of fury is waaaaaay ahead on that game though ..he's
got tons)  ... Jet Li's stuff is great! I've recently bought "The One",
and "Black Mask" on DVD, and Romeo Must Die on VHS.  Not Jet 
li, but I also just got "New Gladiators" in from mail order.
And I'm just like you, I watch them all by myself LOL .. the wife 
could care less hahaha.  

One I certainly didn't like was Billy Jack.  Was a piece of drivel.  
And IMO not enough M.A. in it to call it a M.A. movie.  More like
hippie propaganda! :barf: :flushed:


----------



## MinnieMin (Sep 17, 2002)

It IS funny.  haha...  I guess we should get together to watch MA movie, too bad that we don't live in the same city.  

I've been seen several Jet Li's movie; in amount of them Kiss of the Dragon and Fist of Legend were pretty good.  Some other good ones they are still on a long waiting list in Netflix, such as Master, High Risk, Swordman 2, and Fong Sai Yuk 2. 

Good luck on your collections.

Min


----------

